# Does anyone know where this is?



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

istock_000004742046large.jpg Photo by miguelbaeza1 | Photobucket

I am fascinated by this castle somewhere in Spain. It reminds me of a WWI battle cruiser, the bulbous prow, the 'sailors' lined up at attention and even the over-sized superstructure. If anyone knows where it is - please tell me - thank you.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Segovia.

I was going to say it looks a bit like the Disney castle, rumour has it they modeled the disney one from this one.
I hope posting this link is OK?
Alcazar de Segovia: History and Photos of Spain's Most Famed Castle


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> Segovia.
> 
> I was going to say it looks a bit like the Disney castle, rumour has it they modeled the disney one from this one.
> I hope posting this link is OK?
> Alcazar de Segovia: History and Photos of Spain's Most Famed Castle


Thank you so much - the 167 steps puts me off a little as I can only walk with crutches - but you never know - a few brandies and I might manage it.

Thank you again.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> Segovia.
> 
> I was going to say it looks a bit like the Disney castle, rumour has it they modeled the disney one from this one.
> I hope posting this link is OK?
> Alcazar de Segovia: History and Photos of Spain's Most Famed Castle


It looks like it to me, I was there last April


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> It looks like it to me, I was there last April


Segovia is a very interesting town. Lots to see apart from the castle. Well worth a visit or two


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Navas said:


> Segovia is a very interesting town. Lots to see apart from the castle. Well worth a visit or two


Particularly if you like eating roasted piglets and goats. 

:hungry:


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Segovia aqueduct


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

May I ask how you managed to get the picture to come up without the aid of a link?

Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Segovia, Alcazar, La Granja*



4tunate said:


> istock_000004742046large.jpg Photo by miguelbaeza1 | Photobucket
> 
> I am fascinated by this castle somewhere in Spain. It reminds me of a WWI battle cruiser, the bulbous prow, the 'sailors' lined up at attention and even the over-sized superstructure. If anyone knows where it is - please tell me - thank you.


As everyone has said it's in Segovia, about an hour from Madrid.
The castle is a nice visit even without going up the tower. Not a very long visit I seem to remember.
Then there's the aqueduct as you can see from Stravinsky's pic, which is quite impressive.
There's also a great bus tour where you go around the town, but most enjoyable for me was that it goes out of the town and you get some great views looking back, and get to see some of the country side as well. We did it in May/ June and it was lovely.
Urbanos de Segovia
And here's a link to moving around Segovia if you have mobility problems, but unfortunately it's only in Spanish atm
Segovia accesible
Another don't miss is La Granja just outside of Segovia, a palace with huge gardens. It is a little town as it's the town that was built up around the palace where the tradesmen and their families lived. Now there are lots of shops, bars and restaurants. There are amazing fountains in the gardens which they only put on twice a year, and whilst I recommend it as it's absolutely spectacular, you have to be fit and able to put up with the crowd (huge), the walking and the heat (it's in August)
Fountain with water









fountain without water








I believe they have 1 or 2 fountains working on Sundays, but not sure.
Then, near La Granja you have the glass factory which was built to make glass and mirrors for the palace, and 2 beautiful picnic areas called Boca del Asno and Los Asientos, and you can find out about them here
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/82772-cooling-down-madrid.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

4tunate said:


> May I ask how you managed to get the picture to come up without the aid of a link?
> 
> Thanks


if it's a pìc on the internet , just right click on it & select 'copy image location'

then choose







that icon here & paste the url into the pop up box

if it's on your computer that doesn't work - you have to use the 'manage attachments' option


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

4tunate said:


> May I ask how you managed to get the picture to come up without the aid of a link?
> 
> Thanks


The photo in Stravinsky's post stored on photobucket.com

Photos stored on photobucket (and other similar photo storage websites) can be inserted into threads of forums such as this.

Before the link you put {IMG} and end with {/IMG} the photo will appear.

eg

{IMG}http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff339/CarolandBob_photos/alicante/alicante06bigger.jpg{/IMG}

gives










Note. In all the above examples I have put { where [ should be and } where ] should be to fool the system


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you everyone - mines of information. I would love to go and see these things for myself but it's a long way to Segovia from Baeza!

Out into the pouring rain now for some groceries!


----------

